# bumper boy



## Lab tech (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anyone know the range for the transmitter (distance from transmitter to launcher) on bumper boy launchers?


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Lab tech said:


> Does anyone know the range for the transmitter (distance from transmitter to launcher) on bumper boy launchers?


Depending on wind and topography, mine have worked at more than 400 yards.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I would agree with Goldenboy.

For 400 yards you need flat ground.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't know. My property is only 440 yds.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Years ago BB was a little vague on the distance. I think now their literature says "as far as your dog can see." Still vague. Understandable I guess.

I've never measured a maximum distance, but I've never set it up and it wouldn't work. Probably have measured 500 yards with a rangefinder. It's always a direct line of sight type thing, you're not going to set it up behind a hill out of sight for example. Sometimes the antenna is down in the brush or grass, or behind a mound, since by design the antenna is close to the ground. I've never done anything special to make the reception better, like knock the grass down, or set it up on a high spot.

I'd say 400 yards easily and I'd believe 500 or more too. Certainly far enough. I've only used mine and a friends but I would think all the BB's would be the same.


John Lash


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I've had mine at 450+/_ and have had no trouble with it at that distance, except that the speaker system isn't loud enough if the BB is down wind. I wish they would put a better amp on it that was adjustable.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, I'm talking about launching a bumper, not being able to hear the sound. That is definitely "wind dependant."

John Lash


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

No doubt about the wind dependency!

Always make sure you aim the speaker at the line. Very easy to forget that while setting up your marks. I always test the sound to make sure I can hear it. If the speaker is aimed opposite of the line, it's noticeable.

Which means that having an ATV is great for those long marks, if you have to go out and re-aim the speaker.


----------

